# Tyson's Real Height



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

So many wrong quotes on how tall Mike actually is, I've heard 5'9 even 6'1 :lol:. But here is Mike's height I screen grabbed from a Doco. Hope it can clear some things up.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Is he barefoot? I always heard he was 5'10".


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

H'e standing too close to the camera, so it's artificially inflating his height by 5 inches. He's clearly 5'6"


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Hes tilting his head in a "im gonna rape you soon face" so it doesnt help.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Tyson is 5'11 exactly. My uncle met him and they are great friends. I met Tyson too back in the mid 2000's and he told me he would never have had beaten Lennox and that's why he didn't want to fight Lennox during the mid 90's.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

See, now I just have a mental image that immediately after the bottom of the photo cuts off, his torso tapers and he really looks like this:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Icemmann said:


> H'e standing too close to the camera, so it's artificially inflating his height by 5 inches. He's clearly 5'6"


:deal


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

His real height is 5'8 1/2 or 5'9


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> His real height is 5'8 1/2 or 5'9


No it's not moron. It's 5'11.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No it's not moron. It's 5'11.


5'11 in Shoes!


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> 5'11 in Shoes!


He doesn't wear high heels like you do, ******.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Tysons head is not even against the wall... You dumb Fuck!


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Tysons head is not even against the wall... You dumb Fuck!


Get the dick and balls out of your face and read my first post, cockgoblin.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

He's a heavyweight and is usually listed right at 5'11" ...sounds about right. I don't get this incessant need for fans to claim that stocky heavyweights like Tua and Tyson are shorter than they really are.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

When I met Tyson he didn't seem close to my height (6'0). I think he is 5'9 to 5'10.


----------



## Cuarenta (Jun 1, 2013)

5'10"


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

He's 5'11 and anyone who thinks he's not is a utter moron. My uncle worked with numerous boxers.. he knows


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He's 5'11 and anyone who thinks he's not is a utter moron. My uncle worked with numerous boxers.. he knows


FelixTrinidad, glad you're back :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Im 5'11 1/2. When I met tyson we were pretty much the same. It cant be too much difference. 

The height changing always pissed me off too.


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

He's 5' 10 / 5' 11

If anyone thinks someone that powerful and stocky could be 5' 9", dropping heavyweight contenders like bad habits - it's bordering retarded.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Davvers said:


> He's 5' 10 / 5' 11
> 
> If anyone thinks someone that powerful and stocky could be 5' 9", dropping heavyweight contenders like bad habits - it's bordering retarded.


Oh because 5'9 and 5'10 are soo, soo different! You clueless Poofter..


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Oh because 5'9 and 5'10 are soo, soo different! You clueless Poofter..


5' 11 is about the bare minimum a puncher that powerful could be. Know of any immensely powerful 5' 9" KO artists that cleaned up the heavyweight divisions?


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Davvers said:


> 5' 11 is about the bare minimum a puncher that powerful could be.
> 
> What is next, Manny Pacquiao is only 5' 2"?


Well then you better start believing.. Because Mikey is no taller than 5'10 without shoes!


----------



## Davvers (May 24, 2013)

5' 10" is plausible, 5' 8"-9" NO WAY


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

He is 6'3 - 6'4


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> So many wrong quotes on how tall Mike actually is, I've heard 5'9 even 6'1 :lol:. But here is Mike's height I screen grabbed from a Doco. Hope it can clear some things up.


Mugshot pics taken from the front make the person in question appear taller, as the camera is at a lower angle than the persons face...I think.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> So many wrong quotes on how tall Mike actually is, I've heard 5'9 even 6'1 :lol:. But here is Mike's height I screen grabbed from a Doco. Hope it can clear some things up.


That looks about right. I bumped into him at the Comedy Store in West Hollywood around a week ago and he was a little bit smaller than me. Ridiculously small for a HW.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Tyson is 5'11 exactly. My uncle met him and they are great friends. I met Tyson too back in the mid 2000's and he told me he would never have had beaten Lennox and that's why he didn't want to fight Lennox during the mid 90's.


:rofl


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

You guys really DKSAH! He's obviously 5'8" :bart


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

He was initially billed in the 6'0'' + range, probably due to them feeling he wouldn't be taken as serious if he was under that. Then once he started blowing the division away it was obvious it didn't matter and they dropped it down to 5'11'. 

he's bigger than me and I'm 5'9'' so I would think 5'11'' is about right.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Perspective shot, he's actually related to valuev and is about 6'11.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

when ever I see him on TV, everyone is towering over hiim, even girls. (high heels may come into play)


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

Men in general tend to exaggerate their height, boxers are no different.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

He actually did say he was 5'10" in the last Larry King interview he did.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Tyson is 5'11 exactly. My uncle met him and they are great friends. I met Tyson too back in the mid 2000's and he told me he would never have had beaten Lennox and that's why he didn't want to fight Lennox during the mid 90's.


Is he 5'11 with shoes or without? Shoes generally add an inch.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Jimbob said:


> Men in general tend to exaggerate their height, boxers are no different.


Not heavyweights.. Heavyweights in general tend to say they are shorter than their actual height. It's so they can make it sound more impressive.
Wladimir Klitschko goes around saying he's 6'5 and Vitali goes around saying he's 6'6 when Wlad is 6'6 and Vitali is 6'7 1/2

Only really retarded heavyweights like Tyson Fury exaggerate his height


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Tyson is 5'11 exactly. *My uncle met him and they are great friends*. I met Tyson too back in the mid 2000's and he told me he would never have had beaten Lennox and that's why he didn't want to fight Lennox during the mid 90's.


:lol:


----------



## mike_bngs (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyson isnt anywhere near 6 foot, that picture O.P posted is a 'posed' picture. Anyway what does it matter? Tyson fucked people up!


----------



## mike_bngs (Jun 4, 2013)

oh yeah, fuck esb!


----------



## Nobby (Jun 5, 2013)

mike_tyson said:


> I measured myself as five feet 10 inches


http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/sport/boxing/Mike+Tyson-55.html


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Larry Merchant said in one commentary that they measured personally on time cause they thought he was shorter and his listed height was his height.


----------



## devon (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't see why the fight measurements would lie :conf


----------

